# Flowbee hair trimmer



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

Have you ever tried using the Flowbee hair cutting system to trim your Malts? Koda will be needing a trim in the next few months and I'm so worried about him getting a bad cut. I'd like to keep his hair about 2 1/2- 3" in length and heard that Flowbees are a good option for the do it yourselfers out there! Have you had any luck with this technique?

Thanks!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm a do it yourselfer...I'd never heard of using a Flowbee. Do you already own one? If so I guess there's no harm in trying. How loud are they? Since you'd most likely only be "flowbeeing" his back and sides, I guess there's no harm done. But I've also heard that longer hair should be scissor cut. I think a clipper type instrument can cause damage--I've had at least one experienced person here tell me that and I've found it to be true on Ollie. Everything else besides the back should be scissor cut, anyway. Ollie wears a lot of sweaters and coats (still looking for a good coat) this time of year for the next several months and I can't keep up with the matting that goes along with that so I keep his body hair short, maybe 1in at the most. And clippers accommodate that well. Good luck!


----------



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

> I'm a do it yourselfer...I'd never heard of using a Flowbee. Do you already own one? If so I guess there's no harm in trying. How loud are they? Since you'd most likely only be "flowbeeing" his back and sides, I guess there's no harm done. But I've also heard that longer hair should be scissor cut. I think a clipper type instrument can cause damage--I've had at least one experienced person here tell me that and I've found it to be true on Ollie. Everything else besides the back should be scissor cut, anyway. Ollie wears a lot of sweaters and coats (still looking for a good coat) this time of year for the next several months and I can't keep up with the matting that goes along with that so I keep his body hair short, maybe 1in at the most. And clippers accommodate that well. Good luck![/B]



No, I haven't purchased a Flowbee . I wanted to see if anyone has ever tried it, before I'd purchase it. However, based on what you've said, I won't go that direction. I'm just concerned that I wouldn't be able to blend the sides in with a scissor cut . What type of scissors should I buy for this and which brand works the best?

Thanks!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=468142
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scissors--oh boy, I'm still a beginner so someone else can probably give you better advice. All I use is hair trimming scissors that I bought at the drugstore for about $15 and I have some thinning shears. I don't like hard-looking edges so I make my cut and then "soften" it a bit where necessary with the thinning shears.

Most scissor the face/head, legs, tail. I sometimes use the clippers on his legs and top of his head to get it nice and even and then I'll go over it with the scissors. I wouldn't put the clippers near his face, though. Or his tail. Or ears. Those I definitely scissor. Also his feet. This probably isn't making any sense, lol. Sometimes I shave his belly and the top-most inner parts of his front legs almost bare. You can't see it anyway and if there's no hair there, then no matts. 

I think because our malts all have slightly different body types, then it just takes trial and error to find what looks best on your pup. For example, as an adult Ollie has a long neck. I made the mistake a while back of giving him "puppy ears" which made him look like a giraffe. They are growing out but it takes a while! Some malts look so cute with shorter ears--not Ollie!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

There was a thread about this a while back. Here is the link.

Flowbee


----------



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

I just had to update you all on the use of the Robocut (just like the Flowbee) I purchased recently. I LOVE IT!!!! I put it on a 2" length and just vacuumed away--keeping Koda's ears and tail away from the suction devise. Anyway, he looks awesome! I was afraid of ruining Christopher Vicarri's beautiful "puppy cut" that he arrived with. However, he looks just like the pictures from when he was just 4 months old! As a matter of fact, my family didn't even notice, until I mentioned that I had given him a trim. Then they took special notice and could see that his hair no longer hung down about 4", with a major part down the middle. With the Robocut, his hair is just shy of 2" in length all around and looks fantastic. I always keep his face area trimmed, so I did that on my own. However, it's so wonderful to have this devise to trim his legs and body. I love how it keeps his hair looking like he has soft layers down his body...Yet with not choppy blunt cuts. What I would like though, is some advise on which pair of blending shears (scissors) that I could buy, that would help me finish up his legs etc., when I'm not wanting to do the Robocut.

Please let me know which brand and type of blending scissors to buy...

Thanks to you all, for all your advise. I'd load up some updated pictures that I just took today, but once again, I'm having trouble doing so! Uggh!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I was considering the flowbee but am very happy I went with the professional grade andis 2 speed clippers. I think you could save alot of money investing in quality scissors and shears and clipping the hair yourself if you like it that length. I am so happy I decided to do it myself. With 3 dogs its almost a necessity...lol


----------

